# Reptile room...life cycle!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Lol, well these last 2 weeks we have been sorting the reptile room out, we got our new stack last week, and today we got the cresties/mossys/gargs sorted! tommorrow its the leos.. (i have 6 new vivs) i then have to sort out the little vivs and order some more in.. i didnt add up things correctly!!!!!! i then have to sort out the skinks, fans, uroplatus, tokays and the snakes, how ill fit them all in i dont know!

Here it is so far!! - excuse all the mess!!!!!

Its a 8 x 8 room... al the stack are up to 6 foot high (so i need a stool! - im short!) the doors take up all one side, so the pics are of the other three sides.

Here are the old stack sof leos, i have 6 more vivs to add tommorrow, which will go on the left hand side, then they re all gettign a make over!!! yay!!!!!










Here are the cresties, mssys, gargoyles, etc... the only thing i didnt think of is.......... the ones on the left hand side, that are on the wall with the doors... can see the other cresties... so i will have to do somthign about that... (as most of mine are male/rescues!) also, the leos on the floor (they are the ones gogin in to the new vivs)













And the rest.... MESS!!!

there are my skinks, fan footeds (i want to move them in to a new viv to, so everythign is the same) the cubard will have to move, no room in the in!!! the little visv on top, they will (i think) end up goign on top of teh cresties.. and my stool will comein handy! they have the baby cresties in the juvi cresties in and gargs, and my agricole (Sp).

excuse the mess!!

p.s ignore the curtains!!! - they will soon be black out curtains!










anyway i hope you like it so far! its getting there slowly! i will keep this updated!


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I dont know what to say...
WOW or OMG lol

looks awesome


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

orr OMG thats ablooming tip!!!

its getting there, FINIALLY!!!

time, money, stress, painful backs, and so on.. lol FUN!



Philcw said:


> I dont know what to say...
> WOW or OMG lol
> 
> looks awesome


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, its gonna be like your very own petshop! but without the cash flow.... its looking fab! how much will be all together when you are sorted out? did ya have to sell a kidney to fund it?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Gina have you considered keeping the leos in racks ?
That would save a whole lot of space, easier to heat as well


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tinkerbruce said:


> wow, its gonna be like your very own petshop! but without the cash flow.... its looking fab! how much will be all together when you are sorted out? did ya have to sell a kidney to fund it?


lol, yea like petshop, but loosing money always! lol
erm have no idea...
i knwo that last year i have £5000 saved up... and its now practically gone! lol but that includis animals! 



hogboy said:


> Gina have you considered keeping the leos in racks ?
> That would save a whole lot of space, easier to heat as well


i know i know... 
but (dont shout or laugh!) lol ... i dont liek the idea, i dont like racking systems .. its me, and im odd! lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cram them in gina.......

Let see how many more you can get in perhaps some hanging apogees from the ceiling??

Marina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea maybe ill do that next... 


Marinam2 said:


> Cram them in gina.......
> 
> Let see how many more you can get in perhaps some hanging apogees from the ceiling??
> 
> Marina


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Looks awesome! :notworthy:

Did you build the vivs yourself or buy them in? I'd love to know what sizes they are too. Helps me work out what I can fit in here :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

me build them!! HAHA!
No, i got them made 
the leo vivs are 2 long x1.5 x 1.5
the crestie vivs are 2 high x 1.5 x 1.5
little ones are 1x1x1


Vase said:


> Looks awesome! :notworthy:
> 
> Did you build the vivs yourself or buy them in? I'd love to know what sizes they are too. Helps me work out what I can fit in here :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Cram them in gina.......
> 
> Let see how many more you can get in perhaps some hanging apogees from the ceiling??
> 
> Marina


do i detect a tone of sarcasm...... <<re thinks>> from marina??? naaaaaaaaaahhhhh cant be ........:lol2:

if i knew what an apogee was then i might quite like the idea too hehe <<Googles>>


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

nice crestie vivs btw, i love um


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Gina, that's gonna look awesome! Nice to see someone wanting them all to look pretty and matching.. I think I have OCD that all my vivs had to be perfect, hate crappy ones lol.. not keen on racks either, cant see the pretty lizards then!
Keep up the good work, I'd pay to come look round!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Lovely zoo, can't wait to see more pics when the new vivs are set up. First time I've seen Cresties kept in wooden vivs.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

They look really good!
I'm happy with racking, but I can understand why some people don't... [stealing ideas] How did you decide to heat all the vivs? [/stealing ideas]


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nice crestie vivs btw, i love um


thank youuuuuuuu



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do i detect a tone of sarcasm...... <<re thinks>> from marina??? naaaaaaaaaahhhhh cant be ........:lol2:
> 
> if i knew what an apogee was then i might quite like the idea too hehe <<Googles>>







Brat said:


> Gina, that's gonna look awesome! Nice to see someone wanting them all to look pretty and matching.. I think I have OCD that all my vivs had to be perfect, hate crappy ones lol.. not keen on racks either, cant see the pretty lizards then!
> Keep up the good work, I'd pay to come look round!


everythign was gettign to me i have OCD, and tehy were all different and it was driving me CRAZY lol...finially i have nearly all the same vivs. im glad someone agrees with me about the racks! I liek to sit in the middle and look at everyone, in a rack i couldnt do that  lol.
if your ever this way, pop in!! there is a fee though  



Harrison said:


> Lovely zoo, can't wait to see more pics when the new vivs are set up. First time I've seen Cresties kept in wooden vivs.


hehe! ive started with exo terras, then last year started with wooden, for me, it works better..as i am now only using paper on the bottom, exos dry out too quick 



Ally said:


> They look really good!
> I'm happy with racking, but I can understand why some people don't... [stealing ideas] How did you decide to heat all the vivs? [/stealing ideas]


cos i cant sit and watch them *sniff* lol
lol, the vivs are heated (leos) by heatmats/mat stats, skinks by a bulb, fans by a bulb, snakes by heat mat, python by ceramic  the rest are at the reptile room temp, which is about 76. in the winter i have a heating thingy, in the summer i have a coooling thingy!! Lol


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

WHo made the cresty vivs Gina they are wicked.
Any idea on cost if you dont mind, and also how many do you house in each one 

Thanks allot, it reallt looks the beez kneez lol.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Looking good !!!


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW rite thats it, i now wont all mine matching, my poor bank balance **

Aaron


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sorry everyone for the late replies!!!



chameleonpaul said:


> WHo made the cresty vivs Gina they are wicked.
> Any idea on cost if you dont mind, and also how many do you house in each one
> 
> Thanks allot, it reallt looks the beez kneez lol.


ND aquatics  the vivs are and range from 25 - 35 each, then i have postage on top...



[email protected] said:


> Looking good !!!





elrond said:


> WOW WOW WOW rite thats it, i now wont all mine matching, my poor bank balance **
> 
> Aaron



hehe lol!! i have 6 more to fit in tommorrow...
and another order for 6 more comming... EEK!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

vivs only cost £25-35 each? thats a bargian! i want some!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

the cresties one si think were 25 each, the leo ones the same, and the skinks where 35 and the baby ones where 20 i think.... lol...

or there abouts..... ish...


but then you got delivery, but thats your job!! lol


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> vivs only cost £25-35 each? thats a bargian! i want some!!


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Do they have a website or similar ?
Are they good quality ?
Is that price including delivery etc etc


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Cool at some point my house is gonna look like that.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

loving the new vivs, i must say i still want some of them box cube ones, i dont have anything to put in them but they are so cool :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

chameleonpaul said:


> Do they have a website or similar ?
> Are they good quality ?
> Is that price including delivery etc etc


yup, brillant qualitly, brilliant!

not including delivery im affraid, but it wa sonly £50 then £70... i have had 2 orders.



ScottGB said:


> Cool at some point my house is gonna look like that.






ladyboid said:


> loving the new vivs, i must say i still want some of them box cube ones, i dont have anything to put in them but they are so cool :lol2:


lol!!! well when i order the next lot, ill get oene made for you, and you can have it to look at!! lol!


----------

